# Need some advice on this gainer Inner Armour



## Hammers68 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello,

i have been searching the internet for reviews on this product "Inner Armour hard mass gainer" I cannot find any comments on this i just wanted to know is is it safe?

if there could be and side effects at all?

does it work?

Has anyone ever used this product at all?

Any advice and thoughts will be much appreciated

This is the product:

http://www.supplement-zone.co.uk/Inner-Armour-Hard-Mass-Gainer-15lb.html

Thanks


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Must be safe if it's on the Market.

Not tried it yet but it looks okay serving amount is good for the price.

Remember Mutant Mass is another alternative that is widely reviewed great tasting and available from stores but try to wean onto it as you don't want to be stuck on the toilet.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

"Loaded with 1200 healthy muscle building calories"

Im sure its safe and wouldnt give any side effects (dont know ingredients though)

To be fair though mate, you dont need stuff like this or anything in particular

All mass gainers really are is stuff to make you fat

Full fat milk 370 calories per pint

Milk is packed with a range of nutrients, including protein, calcium, zinc, vitamins A and B, and iodine, some fats aswell which are also good

If your looking to put on mass and struggle eating your best bet is Milk, its tryed and tested and some people drink up to a gallon a day (specially if your a hard gainer, that will make you pack on weight)


----------

